# diseño de PWM en el cual tambien pueda modular la frecuencia



## alexcrombie (Ago 11, 2011)

Bueno ps primero que nada les felicito por este foro ya que es de gran ayuda para los que estudiamos, reparamos, diseñamos, etc, etc...... cualquier aparato electronico y si no lo sabemos recurrimos aqui y asi aprendemos todos ..

mi duda es crear un modulador de ancho de pulso a 12 vdc pero tambien quiero controlar la frecuencia de la señal del PWM por ejemplo que balla de los 100 Hertz a 1000 Hertz..
He visto un circuito de un PWM que se hace con el 555 y controla a un MOSFET , ese circuito se puede modificar para el proposito que yo nesecito ??

de antemano muchas gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar !!!!! ok quedo a sus ordenes !!!!!!

Creen que se pueda conectar un PWM (modulacion por ancho de pulso ) con un PFM (modulacion por frecuencia de pulso ) ???? y asi lograr ese proposito o esta mas dificil .....
por q en el pwm modulariamos el ancho del pulso y esa señal se inyectaria a un pfm que nos modularia la frecuencia y en este ultimo el ancho de pulso no se be afectado o si ???
aqui pongo la pag de donde lo lei :             http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica2/mcc_04.html

aaaaa y otra cosa que se me pasaba y es muy importamte el circuito es para alimentar a unos soleniodes especiales que por sus caracteristicas asi lo requieren .... consumiria aprox 9 a 11 amperes!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Creo que en un circuito como este 

http://www.cientificosaficionados.c...p=104610&sid=3cf93b340eb5c6cc317d33cbb163d226

Podés achicar el potenciómetro a 20 K y agregar otro potenciómetro en serie con la resistencia R1 de 1 k.

Otra posibilidad sería dejar el potenciometro de 50 k , y agregarle otro de 50 k con una resistencia de 10 k , ese conjunto en paralelo con el potenciómetro original , de extremo a extremo.

Otro que también iría es el segundo de aquí :

http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/showthread.php?t=45746

Quizás habría que agregarle como protección la resistencia de 1k entre la pata 3 y el potenciómetro.

El agregado del segundo potenciómetro es igual al que ya te describí.

Y yo cambiaría la resistencia R2 de 10 k por una de 100 o algo más (para no matar el transistor de descarga de la pata 7).

Agregaría una resistencia de 47 o 33 ohms en el Gate del transistor.

Y por último el díodo de protección Drenaje - Source.


Saludos !


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 11, 2011)

al implementar este circuito modulare el ancho de pulso pero y la frecuencia tambie ???
ya q tengo entendido q un pwm mantiene un frecuencia fija !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Lee lo que te puse de agregar el otro potenciómetro 

El original manejaria el ancho del pulso y el agregado modificaría la frecuencia

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

el pwm lo que tiene fijo es un período que en este caso no sería correcto llamarlo frecuencia...

si lo haces con el 555 es como te dice dosmetros...


----------



## kiwhilario (Ago 11, 2011)

Bueno, como parte de un curso en la universidad yo hice algo como lo que tu necesitas. 
Lo colgué en pdf porque la imagen supera los límites permitidos.

Las desventajas son que utiliza un potenciometro estéreo y le quita precisión; y que el ciclo de trabajo no puede bajar de 5% ni pasar de 95%, supongo que con algunos ajustes se puede corregir eso.

El circuito consta de un oscilador wein para la variación de frecuencia y del 555 para el pwm. El boton genera la perturbacion necesaria para que la oscilacion inicie. Los rangos de frecuencia pueden variarse alterando los valores del potenciometro estéreo y/o los capacitores del oscilador.

Ojalá te sirva, sino lo adaptas.


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 11, 2011)

ok dosmetros hare el diagrama del circuito ya con las modificaciones que me comentas  y lo subo para q le heches un ojo !!! ok muchas gracias seguimos en contacto !!!!!


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 12, 2011)

ok miren aki anexo las imagenes de los circuitos ya modificados para que les hechen un ojo y ver que no tenga errores y tambien utilizar la mejor opcion ..... ok !!!!!!!!!!!!

*dosmetros *: el circuito q biene en la segunda pagina web creo que esta mal diseñado ya que la salida del 555 es el pin 3 y este lo pone en el pin 7 oo estoy equibocado ????
en el tercer circuito PWM 3  se muestra la conexion que te comento !!!!!!!!!! y algo q me falto fue alimentar con 12v el solenoide un pequello error !!!!

ok qedo a sus ordenes !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

Te comento , *no es usual* intercambiar las patas 3 y 7 , *pero es correcto*. 

En la imagen 1 el cursor del potenciómetro que agregaste iría al positivo de +12 V , corregilo.

La imagen 2 es correcta.

Y en la 3 la R7 sería de 100 ohms no de 100k 

. . . y a probarlos . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 12, 2011)

Te dejo un diseño distinto.
La principal ventaja de éste es que al variar el ancho del pulso no varía la frecuencia. Son controles totalmente independientes. R2 varía la frecuencia (desde 1 KHz hasta 40 KHz aprox.) y R3 varía el ancho (0 a 100%). A la salida tenés disponibles unos 60 mA para excitar.


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te comento , *no es usual* intercambiar las patas 3 y 7 , *pero es correcto*.
> 
> En la imagen 1 el cursor del potenciómetro que agregaste iría al positivo de +12 V , corregilo.
> 
> ...




ok muchas gracias corregire y probare !!!!!!!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Te dejo un diseño distinto.
> La principal ventaja de éste es que al variar el ancho del pulso no varía la frecuencia. Son controles totalmente independientes. R2 varía la frecuencia (desde 1 KHz hasta 40 KHz aprox.) y R3 varía el ancho (0 a 100%). A la salida tenés disponibles unos 60 mA para excitar.



ok muchisimas gracias Black lo probare !!!!! y por ejemplo para que la señal sea de una frecuencia muy baja como le puedo hacer o como modificaria este?? ya que nesecitaria trabajarlo a casi desde 1 en adelante yo abia comentado de 100 a 1000 Hz pero analizando el funcionamiento de la carga si nesecitaria el pulso de 12v y con frecuencia de 10 a 15HZ!!! espero y este se pueda modificar para esa frecuencia mencionada!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 12, 2011)

Sí se puede. Con C1 de 270 nF y R1 de 100 KOhms, vas a tener una frecuencia aproximada de 10 a 20 Hz.


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 12, 2011)

ok muchas gracias black compro los componentes y lo armo y les comento como me fue !!! ok


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 12, 2011)

Esperamos noticias 

PD:
Si querés más rango, por ejemplo con C1 de 2.2 uF, R1 de 2.7K y R2 de 150K vas a tener de 1 a 100 Hz.

PD2: no te olvides de conectar la alimentación del 40106 ya que en el esquema no figura


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 16, 2011)

dosmetros he probado el 1er circuito ya corregido del cursor a vcc y la minima frecuencia que alcanza es de 142Hz ya que el periodo es 7ms para cada ciclo del pulso !!!!estare probando los circuitos y les comento lo que sucede!!! bueno y una duda por q cuando conecto el osciloscopio al momento de que boy aumentando el ancho de pulso y cuando arranca el motor como que se le mete ruido a la señal y se be un pokito descompuesta !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2011)

alexcrombie dijo:


> dosmetros he probado el 1er circuito ya corregido del cursor a vcc y la minima frecuencia que alcanza es de 142Hz ya que el periodo es 7ms para cada ciclo del pulso !!!!


 
Agregale a C1 algún capacitor de digamos 0,01 uF en paralelo para bajar la frecuencia , probá ! 




alexcrombie dijo:


> estare probando los circuitos y les comento lo que sucede!!! bueno y una duda por q cuando conecto el osciloscopio al momento de que boy aumentando el ancho de pulso y cuando arranca el motor como que se le mete ruido a la señal y se be un pokito descompuesta !!!


 
Tratá de probar con fuentes separadas , una pequeña para el control (555) y la grande para el motor.

Si eso lo soluciona entonces deberías desacoplar la alimentación del 555 , eso se hace con un díodo rápido en serie con la alimentación y luego dos capacitores , el primero de 1000 uF por 17 o 25 V y el segundo un 0,1 uF , conectados lo más cerca posible de las patas 1 y 8 del 555.

Saludos !


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 16, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Sí se puede. Con C1 de 270 nF y R1 de 100 KOhms, vas a tener una frecuencia aproximada de 10 a 20 Hz.



hola Black Tiger1954 como es el calculo que hiciste para que te diera la frecuencia de 10 a 20 Hz?? quisiera saber ya que no lo se hacer !!! ya estoy probando el circuito hay disculpen la tardanza pero no encontraba el 40106 en las tiendas de electronoca hasta que por fin ya lo estoy probando !!! ok muchas gracias !!!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Te dejo un diseño distinto.
> La principal ventaja de éste es que al variar el ancho del pulso no varía la frecuencia. Son controles totalmente independientes. R2 varía la frecuencia (desde 1 KHz hasta 40 KHz aprox.) y R3 varía el ancho (0 a 100%). A la salida tenés disponibles unos 60 mA para excitar.



hala que tal muy buenas tarde Black Tiger1954 e probado el circuito y no me da ninguna pulsacion se mantiene en 12v a la salida muevo R2 y R3 y no sucede nada sigue en 12 v permanentes a la salida !!!!!! q puede ser ???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 17, 2011)

Acá tenés un tutorial de como calcular la frecuencia:
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/waveforms/generators.html

Con respecto a que a la salida siempre tenés 12 volts.
Le pusiste la alimentación al 40106?


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Acá tenés un tutorial de como calcular la frecuencia:
> http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/waveforms/generators.html
> 
> Con respecto a que a la salida siempre tenés 12 volts.
> Le pusiste la alimentación al 40106?



si claro al lm393 y al 40106 tienen sus alimentaciones !!!! muchas gracias por el tutorial lo estare checando !!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 18, 2011)

Si tenés osciloscopio, te puedo subir las formas de onda aproximadas que deberías tener.


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 18, 2011)

aa si si tengo afortunadamente un osciloscopio 100MHz si pudieras hacer eso por mi te lo agradecere mucho ok !!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 18, 2011)

En la unión de C1/R1 tenés que ver una señal triangular de unos 4.5 Vpp.
Te adjunto la imagen.
Luego comprobá que la tensión en la entrada no inversora del comparador esté en el rango de la tensión mínima/máxima de la triangular (3.7 a 8.2 volts).
En el momento en que la tensión en la entrada inversora es mayor que la no inversora, la salida del comparador tiene que pasar a 0 volts (o algunos mili volts).
 Como lo vas a usar con baja frecuencia, podes subir el valor de R4 a 2.2K (originalmente el valor de 680 ohms es para que responda de forma aceptable a 50 KHz).


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 20, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En la unión de C1/R1 tenés que ver una señal triangular de unos 4.5 Vpp.
> Te adjunto la imagen.
> Luego comprobá que la tensión en la entrada no inversora del comparador esté en el rango de la tensión mínima/máxima de la triangular (3.7 a 8.2 volts).
> En el momento en que la tensión en la entrada inversora es mayor que la no inversora, la salida del comparador tiene que pasar a 0 volts (o algunos mili volts).
> Como lo vas a usar con baja frecuencia, podes subir el valor de R4 a 2.2K (originalmente el valor de 680 ohms es para que responda de forma aceptable a 50 KHz).



hola que tal muchas gracias por la ayuda !!!! muy agradecido estoy !!! que programa utilizas para simular?? se puede descargar libre o nesesito un codigo de activacion !!!!

bueno ps ya logre el proposito de tener un ancho de pulso a 14Hz una frecuencia en el rango en el que queria !!!! muchas gracias a ustedes por la ayuda y por compartir sus conocimientos !!!!! pero tengo una duda !!!!!!!!!!! muy interesante !!!!!!!!!!!

aki ba mi duda !!!!!

este circuito se alimenta con una sola fuente !!!! alimenta la etapa de control(PWM) donde utiliso un 555 y varios componentes como resistencias y camacitores !!! y este a su vez controla a 4 mosfet´s del tipo n !!!! entonces estos cierran el circuito de manera controlada por el ancho de pulso !!! y actiban unas bobinas de solenoides de 17 ohms alimentado con 12v (es la misma fuente para el control y para alimentar estas bobinas ) por lo tanto aproximadamente consumiria 705mA con cuatro bobinas una para cada mosfet me supongo q es 4 veses la corriente de este !!! ya q son de caracteristicas identicas !!!!
por lo tanto estaria consumiendo unos 2.8 A!!!! es bastante como para alimentar al pequeño 555 q alcanza asta los 50 mA!! como ya dije !! es la misma fuente !! y esa corriente pasaria por por el circuito de control y me lo achicharraria todo no ??? o ustedes q dicen ?? cual es su opinion !!!! 
intente arreglarlo alimentandopor separado pero no me resulto el control ya que la frecuencia de la fuente con la que alimentaba los bobinas no era la que nesesitaba ni tampoco me producia un PWM ya que era una fuente comun y corriente de dc y solo me alimentaba a la bobina por medio del mosfet !!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 20, 2011)

El programa que uso es Multisim, y no es de distribución gratuita.
Imagino por los datos que lo que querés hacer es un probador de inyectores o algo parecido.
Te adjunto como sería para mí un esquema funcional (no tiene previstas protecciones con respecto a corto en el solenoide).


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 20, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El programa que uso es Multisim, y no es de distribución gratuita.
> Imagino por los datos que lo que querés hacer es un probador de inyectores o algo parecido.
> Te adjunto como sería para mí un esquema funcional (no tiene previstas protecciones con respecto a corto en el solenoide).



pero por ejemplo en ese circuito imagina q los inyectores consuman unos 3 o 4 A como protejeria a los IC de la etapa de control ?? si estoy alimentando todo con una sola fuente !!!
y si consumieran ese amperaje se me quemaria la etapa  de control no ??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 21, 2011)

No, para nada. Aún cuando consumieran 100 amperes. El circuito de  control va a consumir lo que necesita, no porque haya disponible más  corriente va a consumir más.
Ejemplo: 
Batería de 12 volts 55 amperes, lámpara de 12 volts 12 watts, consumo 1 amper.
Batería de 12 volts 110 amperes, lámpara de 12 volts 12 watts, consumo 1 amper.
El consumo en ambos casos es el mismo.
Lo que  *tiene* que soportar el consumo es la etapa de conmutación o salida (en este caso los IRF510).


----------



## alexcrombie (Ago 22, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No, para nada. Aún cuando consumieran 100 amperes. El circuito de  control va a consumir lo que necesita, no porque haya disponible más  corriente va a consumir más.
> Ejemplo:
> Batería de 12 volts 55 amperes, lámpara de 12 volts 12 watts, consumo 1 amper.
> Batería de 12 volts 110 amperes, lámpara de 12 volts 12 watts, consumo 1 amper.
> ...



aaa ok muchas gracias !!!!! estaba un poco confuncdido con eso !!!
jej !!! pero muchas gracias a ustedes q aportaron !!!! y ya me pondre a hacer el pcb para que se vea un poco mas bonito !!
y les comento como quedo !!!


----------

